# $900 in puzzles!?!?



## number1failure (Aug 3, 2010)

Last year, we were short on money around my birthday AND Christmas so me my bro and sis didn't get much. My mom did happen to say though that she would get us our birthday and x-mas stuff on our next birthday if she had more money. Now, we DO have plenty more money and I'm going to get 2 B-Days worth of stuff and an X-Mas. Each b-day and x-mas she get us each around $300 of stuff. Also, as I got older, she started to let me pick out some of my own stuff, rather than it being a surprise. At this point she is now letting me choose ALL the stuff that I get. There is no way that I will be able to resist using all, if not most, of it on twisty puzzles. I'm so effin happy.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 3, 2010)

:O That's a lot of dollars.


----------



## Samania (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool story bro. 

Sucks for me because my birthday and christmas both get mixed together. My birthday is only 4 days after christmas.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow. Try saving some of that stuff for callege!


----------



## number1failure (Aug 3, 2010)

Some people are like:
"Pfft, I could pull nine hundered bucks outta my @$$ if I wanted to, That aint nuthin"

but considering that most puzzles are around 10-20 bucks, with more complex ones still not that much, this could get me a ton of new puzzles


----------



## riffz (Aug 3, 2010)

Lucky guy. I wish I had 20 dollars to spend on puzzles right now, let alone 900.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 3, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Wow. Try saving some of that stuff for callege!



LOL


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, really, I'd could use $900 right now...pay off interest on my loans...
Count your blessings, man...and not publicly...


----------



## partylikeaturtle (Aug 3, 2010)

Dude you should probably save half of it... For like a car or something... If not over half...

I see purpose in spending, say, $100 on cubes, but $900 is just a little ridiculous...


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 3, 2010)

? College? ^ The Future? Don' t be a waste. or.... OPEN UP A STORE


----------



## number1failure (Aug 3, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Wow. Try saving some of that stuff for callege!


I'm gonna enjoy being a kid while I can. When I get a job I'll start saving for college.


partylikeaturtle said:


> Dude you should probably save half of it... For like a car or something... If not over half...
> 
> I see purpose in spending, say, $100 on cubes, but $900 is just a little ridiculous...



Also the reason I wish to spend $900 on cubes, is because I want to get an 11x11x11, which is over $100 itself. And I want the V-cube collection, as I only have about 5 regular XbyXbyX Cubes. Plus every time I get on sites like PopBuying and DealExtreme, I see all of those knockoff cubes that look so amazing and only cost around $5 each. Also, the kilo, mega, giga, and teraminxes.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't think you should spend all of it on puzzles. If I were you I would only buy a few cubes and save the rest. Is cubing your only hobby? You could buy things like gaimz or a computer or an ipod or .....bananas?


----------



## number1failure (Aug 3, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> ? College? ^ The Future? Don' t be a waste. or.... OPEN UP A STORE



I like the idea....




JeffDelucia said:


> I don't think you should spend all of it on puzzles. If I were you I would only buy a few cubes and save the rest. Is cubing your only hobby? You could buy things like gaimz or a computer or an ipod or .....bananas?


Any game I want I download an Emulator and Rom for. Computer-have one. Ipod-costs money for music, and I already have my phone and a BlueTooth headset. So I'm good on music.



And remember people, I'm only 14. I'm years away from college. The $900 should cover my cube craving, so in about a year, when I get a job, I'll use that money for college.


----------



## partylikeaturtle (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, seriously... At one point there should be a ticker in your head that renders that pointless. An 11x11 is cool, but think about it: how many times would you really solve it? It takes forever to solve, and I truely wouldn't enjoy solving it... But think of it this way: a Rubik's cube will last you a few years, and so will a car. But you can get places and pick up chicks with a car...


----------



## ElderKingpin (Aug 3, 2010)

charity. ?


----------



## partylikeaturtle (Aug 3, 2010)

If you don't want to get a car, you could buy me some cubes.


----------



## Samania (Aug 3, 2010)

You can pick up chicks with a cube.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 3, 2010)

That's just wrong if you spend it all on cubes, even WE don't think that's right. I've tried the 11x11, It was boring, hard to handle and turn, that's how the teraminx is too, just wastes of money.


----------



## number1failure (Aug 3, 2010)

partylikeaturtle said:


> Yeah, seriously... At one point there should be a ticker in your head that renders that pointless. An 11x11 is cool, but think about it: how many times would you really solve it? It takes forever to solve, and I truely wouldn't enjoy solving it... But think of it this way: a Rubik's cube will last you a few years, and so will a car. But you can get places and pick up chicks with a car...


Good point. But as I said before, I won't even be able to use a car for a few years, so I'll wait until I get a Steady source of income before I go for that.



ElderKingpin said:


> charity. ?



I'm FOR charity and all, but it's not really my thing.


----------



## partylikeaturtle (Aug 3, 2010)

Samania said:


> You can pick up chicks with a cube.



That's true, but I would find a nice car more effective.


----------



## riffz (Aug 3, 2010)

partylikeaturtle said:


> But you can ... pick up chicks with a car...



Are you implying the contrary is true for a cube?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 3, 2010)

partylikeaturtle said:


> Yeah, seriously... At one point there should be a ticker in your head that renders that pointless. An 11x11 is cool, but think about it: how many times would you really solve it? It takes forever to solve, and I truely wouldn't enjoy solving it... But think of it this way: a Rubik's cube will last you a few years, and so will a car.* But you can get places and pick up chicks with a car...*



But, but I got told cubes pick up chicks


----------



## number1failure (Aug 3, 2010)

partylikeaturtle said:


> If you don't want to get a car, you could buy me some cubes.


Maybe.



Samania said:


> You can pick up chicks with a cube.


Indeed you can. At least _I_ can, that is. If you can't, you're going for the wrong type of girl, or your solving it too slow.



TheMachanga said:


> That's just wrong if you spend it all on cubes, even WE don't think that's right. I've tried the 11x11, It was boring, hard to handle and turn, that's how the teraminx is too, just wastes of money.


I can see where you're coming from, but being the dumbass that I am, I very badly want to try them for myself.



Inf3rn0 said:


> partylikeaturtle said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, seriously... At one point there should be a ticker in your head that renders that pointless. An 11x11 is cool, but think about it: how many times would you really solve it? It takes forever to solve, and I truely wouldn't enjoy solving it... But think of it this way: a Rubik's cube will last you a few years, and so will a car.* But you can get places and pick up chicks with a car...*
> ...



They can. Don't stop trying.


----------



## partylikeaturtle (Aug 3, 2010)

Haha. I really love Rubik's cubes, don't get me wrong, but I can't sit on it and say "Vroom Vroom" and expect it to move, hha. But I can't stop buying cubes as well, sadly. Once I get a better 3x3, I'm getting a Gigaminx or something... Although right now, I am waiing for my $7 of 12 keychain cubes to arrive... Hehe... Then I'll make a Siamese


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 3, 2010)

Buy cubes, lots of them


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 3, 2010)

number1failure said:


> ElderKingpin said:
> 
> 
> > charity. ?
> ...



Clearly you're not really truly FOR it, then...


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 3, 2010)

partylikeaturtle said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > You can pick up chicks with a cube.
> ...



A "nice" car, not a $900 car


----------



## number1failure (Aug 3, 2010)

Did I make a popular thread or something? 3 pages in a couple minutes? How the F**k did I just do that!?!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 3, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Did I make a popular thread or something? 3 pages in a couple minutes? How the F**k did I just do that!?!



Cause the way you spend money raises intrest. I'm not saying you're spening it the wrong way, just an interesting way


----------



## Samania (Aug 3, 2010)

You should just buy a bunch of monkey slaves.


----------



## number1failure (Aug 3, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> number1failure said:
> 
> 
> > Did I make a popular thread or something? 3 pages in a couple minutes? How the F**k did I just do that!?!
> ...


True.



Samania said:


> You should just buy a bunch of monkey slaves.


Good idea, but that would cost a lot.


----------



## partylikeaturtle (Aug 3, 2010)

Samania said:


> You should just buy a bunch of monkey slaves.



Or something really weird... like a life supply of Frappuccinos! ...tasty.


----------



## Samania (Aug 3, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > You should just buy a bunch of monkey slaves.
> ...



Who said it would cost anything?


----------



## incessantcheese (Aug 3, 2010)

don't spend 900 dollars on puzzles *facepalm*


----------



## Me (Aug 3, 2010)

For goodness sake, get something you'll _use_. Sure you _could_ buy $900 worth of puzzles, but what good will that do you? 
Unless you have exuberant amounts of time to solve and master each puzzle you buy, they're just going to gather dust and take up room. 
Later, in the future you'll look back and regret that you spent/wasted so much money on things you never really used, much like old Pokemon or Yu-Gi-Oh cards.

Personally I'd deposit the money in an account, and use it when I needed it. Starting a cubing shop is also not a bad idea.


----------



## Brax13 (Aug 3, 2010)

Samania said:


> You should just buy a bunch of monkey slaves.









Yes!!! Monkey Butler


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 3, 2010)

Samania said:


> number1failure said:
> 
> 
> > Samania said:
> ...



I think the word "buy" implies a cost of some sort


----------



## Samania (Aug 3, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > number1failure said:
> ...



Hmm.. You're right 

As in "buy" I meant go into a jungle full of monkeys and use cheese and waffles to lure them into a giant net attached to a helicopter and train them to feed you grapes.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 3, 2010)

Samania said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > Samania said:
> ...



Would the cheese be ON the waffles? cause that would be gross. Also, I think the helicopter purchase/rental would exceed his $900 limit


----------



## number1failure (Aug 3, 2010)

How did this turn into a monkey thread?


----------



## ianini (Aug 3, 2010)

$900 does seem quite a lot of money for just twisty puzzles. It's hard even for me to get a shopping cart with $100 worth of cubes at Cube4You, let alone $900. Just save some of that money or buy something else with it. And I don't think you would be proud to say to your friends/parents that you spent $900 on puzzles


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 3, 2010)

number1failure said:


> How did this turn into a monkey thread?



It's only a monkey thread if you wantit to be a monkey thread, it is your thread after all

on-topic: $900 seems to be a bit much to spend on cubes, if you wanna spend $200-$300 on cubes thats fine but you dont really need every cube ever invented. I'm sure you can think of something better to get than a bunch of cubes you're rarely going to even touch.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 3, 2010)

Unless you have the money to compete with jaap's collection, I wouldn't even try...

Seriously though, if you've got the cash to blow on cubes, why not? You're decently young (although at 14 you should probably start thinking about other festivities with your hands and dexterous fingers), and have a pretty decent hobby. Twisty puzzles are great to help people learn how to think and helps with spacial recognition.

I'm not saying blow all $900 on puzzles, but given that the average cost is usually $10-12 per cube, 20 cubes would be $200. That's just 3x3's, then you could get into 4x4's, etc. 

Maybe you could buy every cube that comes out and write really good reviews about them? Maybe help come up with a Cube Review Standard?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Aug 3, 2010)

ianini said:


> $900 does seem quite a lot of money for just twisty puzzles. *It's hard even for me to get a shopping cart with $100 worth of cubes at Cube4You, let alone $900.* Just save some of that money or buy something else with it. And I don't think you would be proud to say to your friends/parents that you spent $900 on puzzles



REALLY? 

I could easily get $200 on C4U...
but $900 seems a bit too much.
My opinion is around half goes to puzzles and the other half goes to something else.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok, order the V-cubes set, and see how much you like the 7x7, BEFORE you decide to buy an 11x11. Same with giga/teraminx. If you don't have a megaminx, get one. If you decide you love megaminx and 7x7, after a few weeks, then think about buying bigger puzzles. And you might think you like them, but try them for a few weeks. I'm not saying don't buy a giga/tera or not to buy a 9x9 or 11x11, but try the smaller (and much cheaper) varieties first.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 3, 2010)

Please don't waste $900 on cubes. It's not worth it. Put at least half (if not all) into a savings fund of some sort. Trust me you won't regret it. When it comes time to buy more important things (car, college, ect.) you'll be glad to have a good chunk of change saved up so you won't have to start from scratch. I'm 17 years old (only 3 years older than you), I just bought my first car, and getting ready to go to college. I'm working two jobs right now because I need the money, not fun. Honestly, I'm amazed you would even be willing to spend that much on cubes.

Get a few cubes if you have to but please please please don't spend any more than 100 bucks on cubes.


----------



## riffz (Aug 3, 2010)

Me said:


> For goodness sake, get something you'll _use_. Sure you _could_ buy $900 worth of puzzles, but what good will that do you?
> Unless you have exuberant amounts of time to solve and master each puzzle you buy, they're just going to gather dust and take up room.
> Later, in the future you'll look back and regret that you spent/wasted so much money on things you never really used, much like old *Pochmann* or Yu-Gi-Oh cards.



That's how I read it.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 3, 2010)

riffz said:


> Me said:
> 
> 
> > For goodness sake, get something you'll _use_. Sure you _could_ buy $900 worth of puzzles, but what good will that do you?
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 3, 2010)

partylikeaturtle said:


> Dude you should probably save half of it... For like a car or something... If not over half...
> 
> I see purpose in spending, say, $100 on cubes, but $900 is just a little ridiculous...



Yeah, and ordering cubes fun imo.
If you buy for $900 of cubes there is not much to buy anymore.


----------



## mati rubik (Aug 3, 2010)

with $900 you can buy all the cubes in lightake, and buy me a cube (5x5 YJ please)


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 3, 2010)

Gosh, i'm almost offended at how much of a materialistic **** the OP is.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 3, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> Gosh, i'm almost offended at how much of a materialistic **** the OP is.



I tried to say this politely...


----------



## Nestor (Aug 3, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Try saving some of that stuff for callege!
> ...



Epic


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 3, 2010)

use all the money for inventory of a new cube store (and maybe sneak some of the cubes for yourself), or you could put it towards a new laptop/desktop


----------



## Thompson (Aug 3, 2010)

I used to love buying every single kind of twisty puzzle there was. However, now that I've gotten faster, I find that the only puzzles I actually use are the official events. I can look back now and see how much I've wasted on puzzles I don't even use. If you really think that you're going to be constantly solving *all* these puzzles in the future, then go ahead and spend your money. But if you're like me and not going to use them, then it's going to be a waste of money. Money that you could actually save for the long run. Like others have said, spend some money on some cubes you really want, and save the other half for your education or a nice car.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 3, 2010)

I personally think that this is probably your best investment


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 3, 2010)

UnAbusador said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Kids. I fixed it -_-


----------



## Micael (Aug 3, 2010)

Do you like multiBLD? I like to have many good cubes at hand.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 3, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> That's just wrong if you spend it all on cubes, even WE don't think that's right. I've tried the 11x11, It was boring, hard to handle and turn, that's how the teraminx is too, just wastes of money.


I can see where you're coming from, but being the dumbass that I am, I very badly want to try them for myself.[/QUOTE]

Go to a competition. Most of the time someone will have one. Don't worry, you wont have any trouble waiting for your turn to try it out, because nobody cares.


----------



## ariasamie (Aug 3, 2010)

save a 100$ of it for 2 years.
when you become 16, you may need to spend a night with a hooker.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 3, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> UnAbusador said:
> 
> 
> > endless_akatsuki said:
> ...



I was laughing at the prospect of saving for college.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 3, 2010)

Buy a $5 knife to steal the helicopter. Get egg waffles. Repeat.


----------



## choza244 (Aug 3, 2010)

Do you have any other hobbies?? just think about it, think about other things you can buy or about other hobbies, and about saving it for college, nah your just 14, spend that money and enjoy it, if you don't find anything else you like just spend the $900 in cubes jaja


----------



## Joker (Aug 3, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > $900 does seem quite a lot of money for just twisty puzzles. *It's hard even for me to get a shopping cart with $100 worth of cubes at Cube4You, let alone $900.* Just save some of that money or buy something else with it. And I don't think you would be proud to say to your friends/parents that you spent $900 on puzzles
> ...



I'd probably go with 200 - 230. 85ish dollars for the V Cube Collection, 25 for a nice Maru 4x4, Say another 40 - 50 for other normal X by X by X puzzles, and another 50 - 70 for other puzzles.

I myself has only spent about $90 on cubes.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 3, 2010)

riffz said:


> Me said:
> 
> 
> > For goodness sake, get something you'll _use_. Sure you _could_ buy $900 worth of puzzles, but what good will that do you?
> ...



I agree with both the above posts. Spending $900 on cubes at once seems a lot like putting hundreds of dollars into (America's) Independence Day.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 3, 2010)

number1failure said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Try saving some of that stuff for callege!
> ...



Trust me. I thought that when I got a large paycheck when I was 14. Looking back... I could seriously use that money now for college savings. There's no way you can pay your way through college with small/no sebt unless you start saving early, or your parents pay for most/all of your tuition, or you have a beast job that makes you $30+ dollars an hour by the 11th grade. 



partylikeaturtle said:


> Dude you should probably save half of it... For like a car or something... If not over half...



Because you can get a really sweet car and pay insurance on it for 450? And then after you buy it wait 2 years to drive it. YEA!



number1failure said:


> And remember people, I'm only 14. I'm years away from college. The $900 should cover my cube craving, so in about a year, when I get a job, I'll use that money for college.



No. It's amazingly hard to find a job when you have no job experience. And when you do you'll be making minimum wage. 



partylikeaturtle said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > You should just buy a bunch of monkey slaves.
> ...



Because $900 dollars will buy you a lifetime supply of fraps..



mcciff2112 said:


> Please don't waste $900 on cubes. It's not worth it. Put at least half (if not all) into a savings fund of some sort. Trust me you won't regret it. When it comes time to buy more important things (car, college, ect.) you'll be glad to have a good chunk of change saved up so you won't have to start from scratch. I'm 17 years old (only 3 years older than you), I just bought my first car, and getting ready to go to college. I'm working two jobs right now because I need the money, not fun. Honestly, I'm amazed you would even be willing to spend that much on cubes.
> 
> Get a few cubes if you have to but please please please don't spend any more than 100 bucks on cubes.



THIS THIS THIS. 



ariasamie said:


> save a 100$ of it for 2 years.
> when you become 16, you may need to spend a night with a hooker.



You can legally get hookers at the age of 16 in Iran?

My thoughts: spend 100-200 on cubes. Put the rest except 100ish into the stock market or into a short-term savings bond. The other 100 left over would be your spending money for the womenz you're apparently getting with your cubing or impulse buying.


----------



## Samania (Aug 3, 2010)

Funny thread.


----------



## ariasamie (Aug 4, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> ariasamie said:
> 
> 
> > save a 100$ of it for 2 years.
> ...



You don't have the freedom of doing anything in Iran. let alone getting a hooker at the age of 16!
but we do everything illegally and stealthy.
Alcoholic drinks, parties, hookers, watching BBC (yes that is illegal here), etc..
finding a hooker is very easy since there are a lot of women forced into it because of poverty.


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't think that you should spend all $900 on cubes, maybe $300, but the choice is yours...


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree with almost everyone. I I would be kind of ashamed if I got out of cubing to know that I spent 900 doll hairs on cubes. 
but 900 is just crazy much on cubes. spend like 100 of it. even 30 dollars keeps me satisfied for a while. so I'd just have that money handy. jic.
EDIT: I was the 69th post. 
/immature 10 year old


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 4, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> I agree with almost everyone. I I would be kind of ashamed if I got out of cubing to know that I spent 900 *doll hairs *on cubes.
> but 900 is just crazy much on cubes. spend like 100 of it. even 30 dollars keeps me satisfied for a while. so I'd just have that money handy. jic.
> EDIT: I was the 69th post.
> /immature 10 year old



Doll hairs?!


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wait another year or 2, then get a 12x12


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> akiramejin said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with almost everyone. I I would be kind of ashamed if I got out of cubing to know that I spent 900 *DOLLARS*on cubes.
> ...



sorry. my friend says that all the time. kind of stuck with me. fixed.
happy?


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 4, 2010)

you should buy like 400 eastsheens and go into multi blind.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 4, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> number1failure said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Your username is fully of irony.


----------



## partylikeaturtle (Aug 4, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> partylikeaturtle said:
> 
> 
> > Dude you should probably save half of it... For like a car or something... If not over half...
> ...



I said SAVE half of it for a car, not PURCHASE a car. I'm sorry to be the savvy 15 year old here, thinking about college and cars and such, how dare I!? 

It's okay. I'm sure SOMEONE [stupid] on this thread will think you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Edward (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah umm, why would you buy ~$900 dollars worth of puzzles? 

Betta use that money wisely boy. It'll be gone before you know it.>.>


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 4, 2010)

Just all over....$900 is BAD. NEVER should you spend that much on puzzles in one go. Instead, buy a cheap puzzle, master it, and I mean MASTER IT, THEN buy something else.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, better puzzles will come out when you aint go no money


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 4, 2010)

put it into your retirement fund. after 50 years it'll grow to like $12,000 on a nice plan. You gotta plan ahead, man. The earlier you save, the better.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, all these people acting like spending a lot of money on cubes is terrible. What about those people who spent $2000 for a real Teraminx? Are they losers who didn't plan ahead? I don't think so.

I say do whatever you want with the money, don't let the thought of "the future" and college change what you want. If you are really into cubes go for it. I've spent thousands on cubes.

~Chris


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 4, 2010)

If I had 900$ i would get 200 mini dianshengs to build a 29.5 square foot wall of mini dianshengs... or i would change the 900$ into its .01 counterpart... but im just a weirdo who doesn't have 900$.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 4, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Wow, all these people acting like spending a lot of money on cubes is terrible. What about those people who spent $2000 for a real Teraminx? Are they losers who didn't plan ahead? I don't think so.
> 
> I say do whatever you want with the money, don't let the thought of "the future" and college change what you want. If you are really into cubes go for it. I've spent thousands on cubes.
> 
> ~Chris


Just because many people _have_ spent that much doesn't mean it's a good idea.

The OP mentioned that this all came on because of financial difficulties in the family. Why not put away even a fraction of the money in case those financial difficulties arise again?

Sure, if he spends all $900 on cubes, chances are nothing bad is going to happen. But there are numerous opportunities for good lessons to be learned here. Charity has been mentioned- donating a small part would be a good experience. Learning to handle a decent amount of money and save it would also be a very good experience that many people his age don't get. 

I'm not saying don't spend any of it, or donate all of it. Even a tenth of that sum could make a sizable impact if donated to a local charity, even a tenth of it could be incredibly helpful in times of financial need.

Also, I'll bet the people that have $2000 to spend on a teraminx have some form of income.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 4, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, all these people acting like spending a lot of money on cubes is terrible. What about those people who spent $2000 for a real Teraminx? Are they losers who didn't plan ahead? I don't think so.
> ...



How old are you?


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 4, 2010)

number1 if your smart, don't bother with saving for college. If you probably won't get a scholarship or get into one of those schools that give you almost full ride if your parents income is less than 100k then you might consider for college. Although 900 isn't that much for college. so. BUY STUFFZ


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 4, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> How old are you?


I'm 19. Relevance?


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 4, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



He can spell, so older than probably 50 percent of the forum.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 4, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> number1 if your smart, don't bother with saving for college. If you probably won't get a scholarship or get into one of those schools that give you almost full ride if your parents income is less than 100k then you might consider for college. Although 900 isn't that much for college. so. BUY STUFFZ



He can still start saving more and more in the bank. Interest will help build up the money. In this crises, I don't blame his family for being a bit broke.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 4, 2010)

I have the best Idea yet, take it to the casino double it and then spend $1800 on cubes!!! All you need is a fake ID and a fake beard and you're all set


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > number1 if your smart, don't bother with saving for college. If you probably won't get a scholarship or get into one of those schools that give you almost full ride if your parents income is less than 100k then you might consider for college. Although 900 isn't that much for college. so. BUY STUFFZ
> ...



Bank = super low interest rate.

He'll make pennies every month off of it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 4, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > ThatGuy said:
> ...



Why not?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 4, 2010)

$900 is at least 3 semesters worth of college textbooks, if you're smart about buying.
Chris, you still haven't answered my question, what's the relevance of my age?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 4, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> $900 is at least 3 semesters worth of college textbooks, if you're smart about buying.
> Chris, you still haven't answered my question, what's the relevance of my age?



I didn't see the post before.

The way you are talking I would have guessed you were 35-50. Jus' sayin'

~Chris


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 4, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > $900 is at least 3 semesters worth of college textbooks, if you're smart about buying.
> ...



The way you were talking I would have guessed you were a billionaire. Jus' sayin'


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 4, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...


Bahahahaha. That's good.
Yeah, I'm young enough to understand the excitement of the possibility of spending $900 but old enough to wish I had saved more when I was younger.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 4, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



The way you were talking I would have guessed you somehow seem to find every post I make, and respond for seemingly no reason. Jus' sayin'


----------



## Edward (Aug 4, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...


You're making something out of nothing. Cut the crap.
There is no reason to spend $900 dollars on puzzles (all at once), unless he's gonna start a store or something.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 4, 2010)

Edward said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



Umm, maybe he just really likes puzzles? I don't see what everyone has against buying a lot of puzzles. Maybe he wants to start a collection? Maybe he has seen $900 worth of puzzles he wants. Maybe he wants an expensive custom puzzle. Saying don't spent what you want to spend defeats the purpose of this being a birthday/christmas present.

And besides, I don't see his original post asking if he should spend it all, it only seems to be expressing excitement at getting a load of new puzzles. Telling him not to is like being a buzzkill.'

Just my opinion.

~Chris


----------



## number1failure (Aug 4, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Your videos are actually what got me into cubing. I've always wanted a beastly collection like yours or MM&P's. Although the store idea got my interest, although I don't think I would have what it takes for a store. And to everyone saying to save it, it's money for me to spend, to enjoy.


----------



## Edward (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes yes we all have our opinions.
We are just trying to keep the OP from making a choice he might regret. 

I remember alot of times when I got money, spent it all on puzzles, and then wanted something else less than a week after I spent all the money (I was sadface)


----------



## number1failure (Aug 4, 2010)

Edward said:


> Yes yes we all have our opinions.
> We are just trying to keep the OP from making a choice he might regret.
> 
> I remember alot of times when I got money, spent it all on puzzles, and then wanted something else less than a week after I spent all the money (I was sadface)



The only thing I've regretted not getting, since I've been into Cubing, were cubes.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 4, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Umm, maybe he just really likes puzzles? I don't see what everyone has against buying a lot of puzzles. Maybe he wants to start a collection? Maybe he has seen $900 worth of puzzles he wants. Maybe he wants an expensive custom puzzle. Saying don't spent what you want to spend defeats the purpose of this being a birthday/christmas present.
> 
> And besides, I don't see his original post asking if he should spend it all, it only seems to be expressing excitement at getting a load of new puzzles. Telling him not to is like being a buzzkill.'
> 
> ...


Being a buzzkill isn't necessarily bad. And in this case, I don't think it is. So I don't buy that defense. We're advising him to be smart with his money and not blow $900 on puzzles impulsively.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 4, 2010)

If you're really intent on spending it all on puzzles (and not opening a shop), I would advise you to, at the very least, not spend all the money at once.


----------



## RopedBBQ (Aug 4, 2010)

I think he should spend it on whatever the hell he wants to spend it on. 900 is NOTHING for anything except a car, and hes 14, plus if his parents can give him this much for christmas, then he shouldnt worry much about affording a car.

Second of all ITS CHRISTMAS. Actually 2 christmas's. who the hell sells all their birthday presents and puts it into a college fund.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 4, 2010)

RopedBBQ said:


> I think he should spend it on whatever the hell he wants to spend it on. 900 is NOTHING for anything except a car, and hes 14, plus if his parents can give him this much for christmas, then he shouldnt worry much about affording a car.
> 
> Second of all ITS CHRISTMAS. Actually 2 christmas's. who the hell sells all their birthday presents and puts it into a college fund.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Edward (Aug 4, 2010)

"You got money and it's burning a hole through your hand, you gotta spend it. Here are some heat resistant gloves"

I don't care anymore. Do as you wish.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 4, 2010)

Just think of it this way: $900 gone at once. A week later, BOOM new V-cubes come out. (crazy example)

Only buy stuff you really want, not just because you feel obligated to spend it all at once.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 4, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Last year, we were short on money around my birthday AND Christmas





RopedBBQ said:


> if his parents can give him this much for christmas, then he shouldnt worry much about affording a car.



The fact that he's getting $900 this year doesn't neglect that they were short the previous year. It just seems fiscally irresponsible to blow the whole thing.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 4, 2010)

@CubingUSA, Exactly the impression I get. It seems like the extra money is just a temporary thing. I am surprised that his mom does not save some away, rather than give/spend/waste it all quickly.


----------



## RopedBBQ (Aug 4, 2010)

I disagree. If they are that much less in debt or poverty they should be quite ok.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 4, 2010)

If his parents may be struggling financially wouldn't it be smart to not be selfish and worry about your collection later? Prioritize. 

I'll admit I just got a chunk of cash too, but I only spent 50 bucks on cubes. The rest is in a bank.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 5, 2010)

Holy Jesus.

I'm going to leave this convo now as I have nothing to contribute, I can't compete with all these people thinking that being a fiscally responsible person is somehow better than actually being a kid while it lasts.

Anyway, all I know is that when I get stuff for christmas/birthdays, I get excited. I'm still a kid. Like excited to the point that I check the mail the day after I order it even though there is no chance of it being there. I think we should let kids be kids and not ruin their happiness with responsibilities and bogging down their minds with future plans.

I say when you're a kid, live like a kid. There's a **** load of adults who wish they were kids again, but there's no going back.

~Chris


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 5, 2010)

Seriously, think about what your dealing with here. 900$. Nine-Hundred US Dollars. That is a huge amount of money. Huge. Do you like electronics? How about an Android phone? (HTC Evo <3) An iPod Touch? Laptop? Not to mention other stuff like a nice bike, or a Segway. XD Why spend it all on cubes? I mean, I love them too, but SERIOUSLY... There are ALOT of things you can get with 900$...


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 5, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Holy Jesus.
> 
> I'm going to leave this convo now as I have nothing to contribute, I can't compete with all these people thinking that being a fiscally responsible person is somehow better than actually being a kid while it lasts.
> 
> ...



maybe not everyone is as fortunate as you.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 5, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Jesus.
> ...



What does my personal situation have anything to do with this? Are you saying that just because I like being a kid means that I'm somehow better off than others? I think not.

~Chris


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 5, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



What I'm trying to say is that not all kids can live to be kids. Some people have different circumstances than others. I believe it was Bruce Lee who said," The more fun you have as a kid the harder life as an adult will be". Or something along those lines. Maybe thats why some boat load of adults want to be kids again, because there present wasn't well prepared as it could have been.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 5, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Seriously, think about what your dealing with here. 900$. Nine-Hundred US Dollars. That is a huge amount of money. Huge. Do you like electronics? How about an Android phone? (HTC Evo <3) An iPod Touch? Laptop? Why spend it all on cubes? I mean, I love them too, but SERIOUSLY... There are ALOT of things you can get with 900$...



SAMUEL!! 
(sorry for off-topic post...I'm just glad to see him on SS again )


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 5, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > dabmasta said:
> ...



Ok, so since I had a good childhood and enjoyed it I'm going to be a failure as an adult.

Good to know.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 5, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Pretty much. Your doomed now. <sarcasm/>


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 5, 2010)

Dude, i say spend like 300, and the rest invest in something. that could be almost anything, including your own store. Investing just means putting your money in a situation where you can gain or lose money, and in the end hopefully gain. Then you'll have more money for cubes AND other important stuff (car, college, house, anything)


----------



## Carrot (Aug 5, 2010)

GOGOGO SEND ME MONEY!!! =D


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 5, 2010)

Don't spend it on stuff like v-cube collection, teraminx 11x11 etc. Buy smaller things.


----------



## number1failure (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been thinkin' more. $900-$200 from a fine=$700-$200 for a nice video camera=$500. I might save some, but chances are that I'll buy hundreds of dollars worth of puzzles, and use the camera to make YouTube videos about them all. (reviews, unboxings, all that good stuff.)


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 5, 2010)

wait you got a fine?


----------



## number1failure (Aug 5, 2010)

Yup. Too many unexcused absent days at school. I have insomnia so I can't get to sleep until like 4-5AM, so by the time I wake up, it's already like 10 or 11AM. And it happened so often it was nearly impossible to keep track of every single absent excuse.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 5, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Yup. Too many unexcused absent days at school. I have insomnia so I can't get to sleep until like 4-5AM, so by the time I wake up, it's already like 10 or 11AM. And it happened so often it was nearly impossible to keep track of every single absent excuse.



You must go to a private school, yes?


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 5, 2010)

ouch that sucks.


----------



## number1failure (Aug 5, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> number1failure said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. Too many unexcused absent days at school. I have insomnia so I can't get to sleep until like 4-5AM, so by the time I wake up, it's already like 10 or 11AM. And it happened so often it was nearly impossible to keep track of every single absent excuse.
> ...


No.



ThatGuy said:


> ouch that sucks.


Yes.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 5, 2010)

number1failure said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > number1failure said:
> ...


Your school fined you $200 for not showing up to class?


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 5, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> number1failure said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 5, 2010)

actually, I'm wondering. What _does_ it feel like to blow all your money?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 5, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > number1failure said:
> ...



Err... isn't insomnia a decent excuse?
Anyway, your school is harsh, why do they need to charge you? Unless you pay by the day, it doesn't make sense. It's not like you not being at school costs the school money. Lol, my school was trying for ages to fine me $30 for a library book, but I just kept not bringing the money, they just dropped it. My school isn't exactly strict, yours sounds horrible :s


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 5, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Inf3rn0 said:
> ...



Hmm, at my old school, they get paid for every kid who attends(About $83 per student?). Maybe it's just for schools in California, but I think this applies to every school. So, he is kind of costing them money.  Still, charging him is a an odd and harsh punishment...


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 5, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Hmm, at my old school, they get paid for every kid who attends(About $83 per student?). Maybe it's just for schools in California, but I think this applies to every school. So, he is kind of costing them money.  Still, charging him is a an odd and harsh punishment...



Err... I've been to 3 schools, and all of them you pay for the whole year at once, you don't pay for the amount of days you show up.
But if it's charged by the day, then charging isn't really harsh.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 5, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, at my old school, they get paid for every kid who attends(About $83 per student?). Maybe it's just for schools in California, but I think this applies to every school. So, he is kind of costing them money.  Still, charging him is a an odd and harsh punishment...
> ...



Ya, Here in the state of California, a disrict gets paid every time a student comes to school. This goes for every single student. Which is why they frown on ditching and why senior ditch day is highly opposed. We make them money just for going to school. Apparently, the school looses money every time a kid is absent. Excused or not. Keep in mind though, that this is just California. I have no idea if other states do this too. BTW, they don't charge us. The money is funded by the state I believe.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 5, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Holy Jesus.
> 
> I'm going to leave this convo now as I have nothing to contribute, I can't compete with all these people thinking that being a fiscally responsible person is somehow better than actually being a kid while it lasts.



The problem is that people develop a bad habit that doesn't go away. They'll spend recklessly in college because they're not an adult yet. They'll spend recklessly out of college because they just got a job and don't have a family yet.

We're not saying he shouldn't spend anything, just not all of it.


----------



## splinteh (Aug 7, 2010)

:fpDude, you have a whole lifetime. You'll quit cubing eventually and waste a lot of money. Save it for more important stuff.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 7, 2010)

splinteh said:


> :fpDude, you have a whole lifetime. You'll *quit cubing* eventually and waste a lot of money. Save it for more important stuff.



oreally?


----------



## number1failure (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll buy cubes, and I'll buy a tattoo of a Rubik's Cube. That way if I'm still into cubing the tattoo will represent my current hobby. And if I quit cubing, it will be a reminder of the many great years and amazing memories I had with cubing.

EDIT: And I'll buy a camera to make YouTube videos as reviews for my multi-hundred-dollar puzzle collection expansion.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 7, 2010)

number1failure said:


> I'll buy cubes, and I'll buy a tattoo of a Rubik's Cube. That way if I'm still into cubing the tattoo will represent my current hobby. And if I quit cubing, it will be a reminder of the many great years and amazing memories I had with cubing.
> 
> EDIT: And I'll buy a camera to make YouTube videos as reviews for my multi-hundred-dollar puzzle collection expansion.



Do 14 year olds get tattoos? Dont forget to keep it out of the wet it might wash off


----------



## number1failure (Aug 7, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> number1failure said:
> 
> 
> > I'll buy cubes, and I'll buy a tattoo of a Rubik's Cube. That way if I'm still into cubing the tattoo will represent my current hobby. And if I quit cubing, it will be a reminder of the many great years and amazing memories I had with cubing.
> ...



Lulz, no 14 yr olds don't get tattoos, but I know a dude who owns a tattoo parlor, and I only have to pay him about half price for any tattoo, and he said I could pay whenever, and he would give me a tattoo when I get much older.


----------



## aznfury (Aug 7, 2010)

Rubik's cube tattoo? Get yakuza tattoo.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 7, 2010)

use the $900 for a down payment on a house

Seriously, I understand $900 is a nice chunk of change especially for a 14 year old, but it's not THAT much money that you need to save it for anything, if you wanna buy $900 worth of cubes go for it.


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Aug 7, 2010)

hes not actually getting 900 dollars, he's getting 900 dollars worth of presents


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 7, 2010)

SpUtnikCub3r said:


> hes not actually getting 900 dollars, he's getting 900 dollars worth of presents



His mom is giving him Christmas cash so HE can spend it on what he wants.


----------



## number1failure (Aug 7, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> use the $900 for a down payment on a house
> 
> Seriously, I understand $900 is a nice chunk of change especially for a 14 year old, but it's not THAT much money that you need to save it for anything, if you wanna buy $900 worth of cubes go for it.


Thank you, good sir.



SpUtnikCub3r said:


> hes not actually getting 900 dollars, he's getting 900 dollars worth of presents


Very true.



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> SpUtnikCub3r said:
> 
> 
> > hes not actually getting 900 dollars, he's getting 900 dollars worth of presents
> ...


My point exactly.


----------



## Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

900 dollars worth of cubes will be alot more cubes than you will know what to do with.

I mean, with 900 dollars, there isn't any thing at all in the world you want for that price besides cubes? Consoles, shoes, ANYTHING?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 7, 2010)

Edward said:


> 900 dollars worth of cubes will be alot more cubes than you will know what to do with.
> 
> I mean, with 900 dollars, there isn't any thing at all in the world you want for that price besides cubes? Consoles, shoes, ANYTHING?



ANIME?! *cough*


----------



## Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > 900 dollars worth of cubes will be alot more cubes than you will know what to do with.
> ...



Buying anime for a purpose other than to support the creators? Lol. I has torrents son.


----------



## number1failure (Aug 7, 2010)

Edward said:


> 900 dollars worth of cubes will be alot more cubes than you will know what to do with.
> 
> I mean, with 900 dollars, there isn't any thing at all in the world you want for that price besides cubes? Consoles, shoes, ANYTHING?



Well I guess there is this:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002UKHBPU/ref=s9_simh_gw_p236_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=108XZ99P5ERFD356D7X2&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 7, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > 900 dollars worth of cubes will be alot more cubes than you will know what to do with.
> ...



Better: http://www.amazon.com/01TheOne-IRH2...=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1281163683&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## number1failure (Aug 7, 2010)

Uhh, what's so special about it? I don't even know what it really is.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 7, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Uhh, what's so special about it? I don't even know what it really is.



It looks cooler and futurastic.


----------



## number1failure (Aug 7, 2010)

Still, the other one is a watch, a cell phone, a camera, a touchscreen w/ stylus IN the wristband, music player, video player, Bluetooth compatible, and has games.

Edit: -Although yours does look pretty BA.


----------



## Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Still, the other one is a watch, a cell phone, a camera, a touchscreen w/ stylus IN the wristband, music player, video player, Bluetooth compatible, and has games.



For only 180 dollars :O What a steal. Hope it doesn't turn out to be crap that only does the bare minimum of what it says it does.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 7, 2010)

> This full-color, touch-screen watch has it all. Even Bond never had this kind of gadget. It's a watch with a built in mobile phone that works on GSM900, 1800/1900 phones. A built-in 1.3M Pixel camera takes awesome photos that store right on the watch's memory card (not included). It also records video, sound and plays MP3s with included headphones. It's bluetooth compatible with an included headset and also includes all the necessary hardware and chargers to get it started. All you need to do is insert your SIM card and go.


Holy fo shizzle.


----------



## aznfury (Aug 7, 2010)

This could be you, just think about it. ;D


----------



## number1failure (Aug 8, 2010)

aznfury said:


> This could be you, just think about it. ;D



No thanks, I like my back the way it is.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 8, 2010)

here's what you do. you take the 900 bucks, and put it in a damn bank for your future


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 8, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> here's what you do. you take the 900 bucks, and put it in a damn bank for your future



A savings account is not a very good investment, quite frankly.


----------



## number1failure (Aug 8, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> here's what you do. you take the 900 bucks, and put it in a damn bank for your future


Please refer to post #81. And post #98. Saving, and college and that type of stuff is what an actual income is better for. Birthday and X-Mas money is for enjoying, getting what you want.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 8, 2010)

number1failure said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > here's what you do. you take the 900 bucks, and put it in a damn bank for your future
> ...



900 bucks on puzzles is just absurd. maybe get you things that are actually helpful. like a laptop. get a 800 dollar laptop, and spend 100 dollars on cubes


----------



## number1failure (Aug 8, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> number1failure said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...


Please refer to post #123. Only 50-75% will go towards puzzles, and I will make reviews of them all to help out the public. Even though my reviews will be total sh*t at first, I will make a V1 and V2 of each puzzle, for before and after I have a decent amount of experience.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 8, 2010)

number1failure said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > number1failure said:
> ...



ONLY 50-75%? What do you average? If you're still a beginner using LBL or a beginner form of CFOP, whey do you need so many puzzles? Don't end up like this guy:






BTW, there are tons of reviews and most people only watch then really quick to see how the cube sounds like and turns, then leave.


----------



## Khartaras (Aug 8, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > 900 dollars worth of cubes will be alot more cubes than you will know what to do with.
> ...



Didn't Ashens review one of those?


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> number1failure said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Yeah, but it's a different brand.
Linkage
<3 ashens


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 8, 2010)

It seems that your mind is already set on what to do. There is no point in giving you suggestions if you're not even willing to consider them. Just do whatever you want. We'll leave you alone.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rationalization_(psychology)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 9, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> It seems that your mind is already set on what to do. There is no point in giving you suggestions if you're not even willing to consider them. Just do whatever you want. We'll leave you alone.



(I agreee with) this


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 9, 2010)

partylikeaturtle said:


> Yeah, seriously... At one point there should be a ticker in your head that renders that pointless. *An 11x11 is cool, but think about it: how many times would you really solve it? It takes forever to solve, and I truely wouldn't enjoy solving it... *But think of it this way: a Rubik's cube will last you a few years, and so will a car. But you can get places and pick up chicks with a car...



Off topic: I disagree, but this is just my personal opinion. I would definitely recommend getting an 11x11, they are really high quality, and about the "how many times would you really solve it?" I have solved my 11x11 like, once or twice every day since I got it 10 days ago.

On topic: I would definitely not spend it all on cubes, maybe buy stuff like good 2-11 and kilo-tera, and probably save the rest.


----------



## Admin (Aug 10, 2010)

i never ever get cubes for birthday/christmas and internet ordering forget it my parents are scared -.- so i stick to cubes i find in local stores..


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 10, 2010)

Admin said:


> i never ever get cubes for birthday/christmas and internet ordering forget it my parents are scared -.- so i stick to cubes i find in local stores..



Lol, why is your name Admin?


----------



## splinteh (Aug 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Admin said:
> 
> 
> > i never ever get cubes for birthday/christmas and internet ordering forget it my parents are scared -.- so i stick to cubes i find in local stores..
> ...



:fpThey're gonna tell you to make a new account LOL


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 11, 2010)

Choices I would recommend:

-$500 canon Vixia Hf S200
- Puma shoes
- A really nice keyboard (good piano is too expensive)
- spinning beanie
- Surround sound system
- HDTV
- Laptop
- Nice desktop


$100 on cubes is seriously enough...


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 11, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Choices I would recommend:
> 
> -$500 canon Vixia Hf S200
> - Puma shoes
> ...


How old is he? If he's 12 I don't think he needs that. I would recommend a PS3 or xbox or something else.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 11, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Choices I would recommend:
> 
> -$500 canon Vixia Hf S200
> - Puma shoes
> ...



lol at beanie and +1 to the keyboard...i wish i had several hundred dollars to get a better one..currently i'm using a piece of crap $150 keyboard


----------



## _D2_ (Aug 11, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rationalization_(psychology)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relativism

Anyway as you've figured it out, you do whatever you want with your money and as someone else said, xmas and birthday money are for spending with what you want, if you want cubes then go for it, if you regret later you'll learn something else for life, it's not like you will have only those 900 dollars for the rest of your life.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 11, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Try saving some of that stuff for callege!
> ...



I would have to say the same for you, bud.


----------

